# red ear slider with jack dempsey



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

I currently have a jack dempsey in a 30 gal and hes comfortable for now. I no ill need a bigger tank for him in a few months but i was woundering if i can put a red ear slider turtle with him. The wife has been asking bout em and im taking a liking to them myself, Obviously turtles eat fish but is a jack fast enough i won't have to worry bout it?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A Red Ear Slidder Turtle is not completely aquatic but semi-aquatic. He needs a place to carwl out of the water and sun himself and dry off. In nature you commonly find them on floating logs. Th Jack Demsey may try to eat but the turtle has a good bit to protect itself with.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

There is NO way a JD will get the turtle, none at all. The turtle WILL kill the JD just to kill it and get it out of there. Red ears are meat eaters and the fresher the better. Ive got an 8" RES female here. She never touched a fish other then a rosie minnow until last night(which reminds me Ive got some highly detailed pics of swim bladders now) and she tore 4 of my 6 adult full size comets into pieces, well one was just in half.

Its not a matter of if its when.


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I don't wanna risk the jack so will look for some better tank mates for him.


----------

